# Windows Update history is filled with tons of failed "Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro" entr



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

*Windows Update history is filled with tons of failed "Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro" entr*

My Windows Update history is filled with failed Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro entries. They seem to date to each time I start up my computer. Here is an example.



> Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro
> 
> Installation date: ‎8/‎22/‎2015 7:44 PM
> 
> ...


I am stalling on upgrading until Windows 10 for a couple more months, so how do I get Windows to stop doing this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows Update history is filled with tons of failed "Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro"*

Open Windows Update and let it Check for updates. Right click the Windows 10 Update and *Hide *it.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Windows Update history is filled with tons of failed "Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro"*



spunk.funk said:


> Open Windows Update and let it Check for updates. Right click the Windows 10 Update and *Hide *it.


Thanks for the solution. I will try that when I get home tonight. I want to upgrade, but all the stories I'm hearing tell me I should wait.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows Update history is filled with tons of failed "Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro"*

If your computer is working well, there is no reason to Update immediately. There are still a few bugs that need to be worked out. Once you update, you may want to install *Classic Shell* Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements this gives it the look and feel of Windows 7 (eg) the *Start/All Programs *list among other things, which are missing in Windows 8 and 10.


----------

